# Joe Rogan getting that F*$% You $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

I am super stocked he left YouTube big FU to them and demonetizing people and blocking content. This is going to make his shows a lot better and him speak more freely seems like he holds back on YouTube a lot. I am pretty sure this will be way north of $100 mil. 










https://www.marketwatch.com/story/who-is-joe-rogan-the-man-who-just-scored-a-reported-100-million-deal-with-spotify-2020-05-20


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

Again before u get overly excited, here is how the numbers break down

$100M for 10 years which equals $10M a year

Agent gets 10%
Effective Tax Rate for living in California 52%
Take home pay yearly is $4,320,000

Doesnt look that great of a deal after taxes are taken out.....


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2020)

I wonder if he gets the pre show advertising dollars still.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again before u get overly excited, here is how the numbers break down
> 
> $100M for 10 years which equals $10M a year
> 
> ...



damn bro why you always gotta be such a buzzkill? :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again before u get overly excited, here is how the numbers break down
> 
> $100M for 10 years which equals $10M a year
> 
> ...



Sir this will be a 2-4 year deal max, and it will be north of $100 mil I am guessing 150-200 range he keeps his youtube JRE CLIPS that make 5-8 mil a year and will only grow from the show not being on youtube anymore. 

Rogan is smart as shit and trust me he is getting paid.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I wonder if he gets the pre show advertising dollars still.



Pretty sure they will make the advertising money but he will be getting paid a hefty amount a year and it will allow him to only concentrate on content. He for sure will be getting 30-50 mil a year right now I think he makes 30mil off the podcast a year so I am sure he would only take more to sign a multi year deal.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again before u get overly excited, here is how the numbers break down
> 
> $100M for 10 years which equals $10M a year
> 
> ...





............................


----------



## simplesteve (May 20, 2020)

He should move to Florida or some shit. Great weather down there.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> He should move to Florida or some shit. Great weather down there.



Think after this deal he might be going to Texas or Colorado.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

Joe Rogans AGENT is smart as shit.  You are again falsely assuming things.  He will stay in California, he isnt going to move to some another state just to save a few bucks.  He loves Cali and most of his guests are in Cali, moving makes zero sense....




Bobbyloads said:


> Sir this will be a 2-4 year deal max, and it will be north of $100 mil I am guessing 150-200 range he keeps his youtube JRE CLIPS that make 5-8 mil a year and will only grow from the show not being on youtube anymore.
> 
> Rogan is smart as shit and trust me he is getting paid.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Joe Rogans AGENT is smart as shit.  You are again falsely assuming things.  He will stay in California, he isnt going to move to some another state just to save a few bucks.  He loves Cali and most of his guests are in Cali, moving makes zero sense....




I really do not think you listen to his podcast and at this point just stating your opinions on what you would do. 

I have been listening to him for a long time religiously and the man is not just about the money. 

You also just assuming his corporation is based in California I am also a 1099 corp and let me tell you when these guys say they are paying 50% plus in taxes they have to say that there is so many ways around it to save a lot of money on taxes. 

Rogan flies out most of his guests any ways and puts them up and people wanna be on the podcast so if they fly to LA or Austin or Denver will not matter he will have guests also all comics travel so every time they are in tow they will go on his podcast.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

I have multiple S-Corps and C-Corps, you really need to stop pretending u know something about corporations, there is no such thing as a 1099 corp.  

In high tax areas people really do pay 50% plus in taxes.  You really have no idea what u r talking about.  

Doesnt matter where his corps are located, he gets taxed where he lives per the IRS residency guidelines.  Corporate taxes are different than personal taxes.  Next you going to say he doesnt pay taxes because he has a podcast???? SMH

Please refrain from making yourself look even sillier with a response.....




Bobbyloads said:


> I really do not think you listen to his podcast and at this point just stating your opinions on what you would do.
> 
> I have been listening to him for a long time religiously and the man is not just about the money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Correct I have a S corp as well and get paid 1099 not W-2 and for some reason every time I give my tax guy to my co-workers they thank me for saving them a shit load of money and I meant to say I get paid 1099 on a corp. Sorry to tell you but a lot of stuff you say does not make any sense starting from you 10 year deal reply. If you know what you are talking about if you did you would understand how a S corp works and what you write off and what you pay your self and how to do it. I do not need you to tell me how it works when I have been doing it for 15 years. 

If you have a S Corp and you are paying a lot of money in taxes then either your accountant sucks or you don't have an S corp.

No reason to get butt hurt man I just think your in a bad mood you seem to be raining on parades all day on here maybe take a break go get high relax and come back a little nicer.


----------



## dk8594 (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again before u get overly excited, here is how the numbers break down
> 
> $100M for 10 years which equals $10M a year
> 
> ...



What is that math or some sort of sorcery?


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2020)

Me and joe go way back. I'll get drunk and ask him what the deal is


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

Not in a bad mood, just correcting someone who really is clueless on how corporations work.  You called 1099 a corp not I.  If anyone should be butt hurt it should be you based on the misinformation.  

A Corporate officer of an S-Corp is defined as an employee of the corporation and are subject to a W2, not a 1099.  The fact that an officer is also a shareholder does not change the requirement that payments to the corporate officer be treated as wages.

You sir have no clue about taxes or even the IRS rules on W2 versus 1099.  If you were ever audited you would probably shit your pants at the penalties you would owe for incorrectly classifying yourself all these years as a 1099.




Bobbyloads said:


> Correct I have a S corp as well and get paid 1099 not W-2 and for some reason every time I give my tax guy to my co-workers they thank me for saving them a shit load of money and I meant to say I get paid 1099 on a corp. Sorry to tell you but a lot of stuff you say does not make any sense starting from you 10 year deal reply. If you know what you are talking about if you did you would understand how a S corp works and what you write off and what you pay your self and how to do it. I do not need you to tell me how it works when I have been doing it for 15 years.
> 
> If you have a S Corp and you are paying a lot of money in taxes then either your accountant sucks or you don't have an S corp.
> 
> No reason to get butt hurt man I just think your in a bad mood you seem to be raining on parades all day on here maybe take a break go get high relax and come back a little nicer.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

fd is waaay smarter than he leads people to believe in the chatbox :32 (6):


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

Members would be shocked at FDs background....


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not in a bad mood, just correcting someone who really is clueless on how corporations work.  You called 1099 a corp not I.  If anyone should be butt hurt it should be you based on the misinformation.
> 
> A Corporate officer of an S-Corp is defined as an employee of the corporation and are subject to a W2, not a 1099.  The fact that an officer is also a shareholder does not change the requirement that payments to the corporate officer be treated as wages.
> 
> ...



Dude stop seriously you take payments under 1099 as a contractor with a corporation  and you pay yourself under w-2 for your personal taxes wtf you talking about?

You really cant believe these things you tell yourself smh. 

You have been babbling nonsense this whole post. I messed up one sentence I corrected and you keep going back to it.  

I am sure my well educated Russia/Jewish accountant that is filthy rich and has waiting lists for months just to get an appointment with him is completely wrong and you are correct get out of here with that shit.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Dude stop seriously you take payments under 1099 as a contractor with a corporation  and you pay yourself under w-2 for your personal taxes wtf you talking about?
> 
> You really cant believe these things you tell yourself smh.
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaaamn Gina!


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

Accountants are now filthy rich and have a waiting list?  Come on dude what are u smoking?  The top 4 accounting firms, Deloitte, PwC, Ernst & Young, KPMG dont have waiting lists.  So a small local mom and pop operator is in high demand while the industry leaders can easily get a client through the doors?  Do u realize how silly u make yourself look?  I firmly believe u will argue about anything including that the moon is made out of cheese.....


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Members would be shocked at FDs background....



I was shocked when I saw FD’s member.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> I was shocked when I saw FD’s member.



you've been in Japan too long....


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Accountants are now filthy rich and have a waiting list?  Come on dude what are u smoking?  The top 4 accounting firms, Deloitte, PwC, Ernst & Young, KPMG dont have waiting lists.  So a small local mom and pop operator is in high demand while the industry leaders can easily get a client through the doors?  Do u realize how silly u make yourself look?  I firmly believe u will argue about anything including that the moon is made out of cheese.....



the moon is a hollowed out alien spacecraft, duh


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Accountants are now filthy rich and have a waiting list?  Come on dude what are u smoking?  The top 4 accounting firms, Deloitte, PwC, Ernst & Young, KPMG dont have waiting lists.  So a small local mom and pop operator is in high demand while the industry leaders can easily get a client through the doors?  Do u realize how silly u make yourself look?  I firmly believe u will argue about anything including that the moon is made out of cheese.....



Yeah if you book him in early February by turning in all your paperwork you will prob get an appointment late April early may. Sure you can go to the people that work under him for less but you get what you pay for. Your the one arguing like you know everything like joe rogans deal and your buddies with his agent.


----------



## andy (May 21, 2020)

loved Rogans podcasts.... :/


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2020)

Well that went off the rails!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Ardennes (May 21, 2020)

I love how people always assume that super-rich businessmen are f*&king naive and stupid... Usually indicates a poor mindset because it's reducing their success to luck. 

What's more likely? He's being taken advantage of? Or he's got himself a deal that works for him?

Yah.

Bottom-line here is that you don't get to his level without being smart.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 21, 2020)

Ardennes said:


> I love how people always assume that super-rich businessmen are f*&king naive and stupid... Usually indicates a poor mindset because it's reducing their success to luck.
> 
> What's more likely? He's being taken advantage of? Or he's got himself a deal that works for him?
> 
> ...



Was listening to the fighter and the kid podcast on the way to work and they are really good friends with him and they said the number thats going around is way off it will be way more. 

I am very interested to see what the numbers will be hope it gets leaked soon.


----------



## MS1605 (May 21, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again before u get overly excited, here is how the numbers break down
> 
> $100M for 10 years which equals $10M a year
> 
> ...



Dude...

Im not poor by ANY means but I would suck all kinds of dicks for $4,320,000 a year. What do you mean that dosnt sound like that great of a deal? And let's keep this in perspective. We are talking $4,320,000 a year to sit around a table with friends, smoke weed and bullshit with the occasional DMT trip....


----------



## MS1605 (May 21, 2020)

"Thats a nice car, what do you do for a living?"

"Oh thanks, I argue with Eddie Bravo about flat earth and aliens and try to get Elon Musk to smoke weed...."


Rogan has to be the richest man with the least amount of work stress on the planet. Most people with this type of income have absolutely insane amounts of work stress. Rogan literally chills.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 21, 2020)

Very true but he did it starting out knowing what he wanted to do and didn't do it for the money. It all came naturally and organically from doing what he loves and wants to do and invested his time and money. 

He don't do interviews he refuses shit all day its an inspiration for sure that anything is possible. 



MS1605 said:


> "Thats a nice car, what do you do for a living?"
> 
> "Oh thanks, I argue with Eddie Bravo about flat earth and aliens and try to get Elon Musk to smoke weed...."
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 21, 2020)

40/60 split doesnt sound good to me, but it must 4 u....




MS1605 said:


> Dude...
> 
> Im not poor by ANY means but I would suck all kinds of dicks for $4,320,000 a year. What do you mean that dosnt sound like that great of a deal? And let's keep this in perspective. We are talking $4,320,000 a year to sit around a table with friends, smoke weed and bullshit with the occasional DMT trip....


----------



## Gibsonator (May 21, 2020)

from what I've heard the number is much higher than 100mil


----------



## BrotherJ (May 21, 2020)

From what I understand and based off what Alex Jones said (so take that with a barrel of salt) Rogan is pretty pissed at big tech censorship and was angry when he tried to have a number of different people on to discuss varying viewpoints on Covid-19 (i.e. maybe the whole reaction to it was overblown etc...) and YouTube told him no they would censor that. Apparently, the Spotify deal includes a stipulation that he can say or do whatever the **** he wants and not have to worry about demonetization or censorship. YouTube can crazy authoritarian once Google took over.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> from what I've heard the number is much higher than 100mil



He told the # to the fighter and the kid and they said way higher than that $100 mil and it will only be for 2-4 years. 

He is also leasing the 1500 plus old episodes exclusively that alone is worth a lot.  

According to FD say $40 mil a year minus 780% taxes 59% agent fee minus depreciation divided by 3 plus 7 he should owe like  $167/year.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 21, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> From what I understand and based off what Alex Jones said (so take that with a barrel of salt) Rogan is pretty pissed at big tech censorship and was angry when he tried to have a number of different people on to discuss varying viewpoints on Covid-19 (i.e. maybe the whole reaction to it was overblown etc...) and YouTube told him no they would censor that. Apparently, the Spotify deal includes a stipulation that he can say or do whatever the **** he wants and not have to worry about demonetization or censorship. YouTube can crazy authoritarian once Google took over.




All that is 100% true plus hes getting a boat load of cash and he is only leasing everything for that not selling anything after the lease is over he still owns everything. Thats a big deal.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 21, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> He should move to Florida or some shit. Great weather down there.


The weather in Florida sucks but the weather in Southern California is the best.  
I was born and raised in Miami, then spent three years in Tallahassee, before moving to Southern California for 14 years.  Now I'm stuck in Atlanta and the weather sucks here too. 
The only good weather is in California. Surfing and snowboarding all within 60 miles.


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> According to FD say $40 mil a year minus 780% taxes 59% agent fee minus depreciation divided by 3 plus 7 he should owe like  $167/year.



You forgot to tip. :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2020)

yeah I listed to all of these there is a bunch lol the source I trust the most once again was the fighter and the kid cause they are so close and joe told them the #

that stock though huh up over $30 a share and market value up 4 billion already


----------

